# Parents , what time were your kids born at?



## hbk4894 (May 27, 2015)

morning , afternoon , evening.


----------



## MJJEAN (Jun 26, 2015)

My oldest was born on a Tuesday at 12:06 am. She was two weeks past her due date.

My 2nd was born on a Tuesday at 12:06 pm. She was also two weeks late.

Mt son was also born on a Tuesday, but at 12:08 am! And he was born on his due date, lol.


----------



## kag123 (Feb 6, 2012)

My grandmother who I was close to, died at 3:04am on March 4th. I was sitting on her bed with her when she took her last breath. My son was born at 3:04am on March 4th, exactly 5 years later. He came early. I always thought that was a neat coincidence. 

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## NotEasy (Apr 19, 2015)

About 11AM.


----------



## aine (Feb 15, 2014)

both evening (one early evening, one late evening)


----------



## Adelais (Oct 23, 2013)

I don't remember. I'll have to go look at their birth certificates. LOL. I always say I was there, but I wasn't all there.

Actually, I do remember that 2 were born early in the morning and one was born around 3 p.m. I can't remember when the other one was born.

I was just so happy that they were all healthy and that I didn't die of the pain meds for the first two, or of the pain (no meds) for the last two. They were all born 2-4 weeks early, and each one was a little heavier than their older siblings. My son weighed only 4.6 lbs at birth but he was able to come right home. He looked like a skinny old man!


----------



## NotEasy (Apr 19, 2015)

Both my wife and I are not sure exactly when our daughter was born, just before noon I think. I have a vague memory of someone reading out the time to put down on the birth certificate. Suppose I need to dig it out.

My wife remembers a quick painless childbirth. I remember many hours of pain for her, don't want to correct her though.


----------



## soccermom2three (Jan 4, 2013)

All 3 of my kids were born on Monday mornings. 3ish, 6ish, 9ish. I have really fast labors. I almost didn't make it to the hospital with my first delivery. With my 3rd baby, my water broke at 4am and he was born around 9:30am. No drugs with all three deliveries.


----------



## jld (Dec 1, 2013)

NotEasy said:


> My wife remembers a quick painless childbirth. I remember many hours of pain for her, don't want to correct her though.


Smart man.


----------



## NotEasy (Apr 19, 2015)

Originally Posted by *NotEasy* View Post 
_My wife remembers a quick painless childbirth. I remember many hours of pain for her, don't want to correct her though._



jld said:


> Smart man.


Wish I was, but first time she said it I corrected her. Thankfully she forgot that too. Now when she says it was quick and painless I keep quiet.


----------



## SecondTime'Round (Jan 15, 2015)

My daughter was born around 1:30 a.m. via c-section after almost 48 hours of unproductive labor, and me being awake for 72 hours. I was completely delirious.

My son was born around 10:30 p.m. via c-section after 25 hours of unproductive labor.


----------



## brooklynAnn (Jun 29, 2015)

My daughter was born on Wed. 12:01 pm. My son Tuesday 12:05 am.


----------



## Cleigh (Dec 5, 2013)

First born was 4:22am and the second was 1:03pm


----------



## batsociety (Jan 23, 2015)

1&2 (twins) were born around 3AM (as they were two weeks early), 3 around 12PM, 4&5 (twins again) around 10AM and 6&7 (etc) around 3PM.

All were c-sections, all scheduled (bar the first, thanks guys) and under general anesthetic so it was all very easy for me lol


----------



## karole (Jun 30, 2010)

My one and only child was born on a Monday at 4:15 pm. She was six weeks early.


----------



## EllisRedding (Apr 10, 2015)

IIRC the first was not too long after midnight. The second was born in the morning. The third was born late afternoon/early evening. All 3 weighed in over 9lbs (heaviest was 9lbs11oz I think). The first two after they made their appearance I went directly in to work. For the third my wife stalled with getting the epidural, when she finally went into labor it was too later, and let's just say the scene with Linda Blair from The Exorcist was reenacted for the next few hours ...


----------



## Anonymous07 (Aug 4, 2012)

My son was born at 10:32 pm, after 10 hours of labor. I'm hoping this next baby makes an earlier in the day appearance.


----------



## john117 (May 20, 2013)

Both times 9 am after 3 hours of easy labor


----------



## Openminded (Feb 21, 2013)

Sunday, 5:51 am (two weeks late -- and that's been the story of his life).


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

830 am (surgically), 1230pm, 11am, 6am (surgically)


----------



## jld (Dec 1, 2013)

1:27 am, 12:13 pm, 8:20 pm, 4:50 pm, and 10:20 am, if I recall correctly.


----------



## lifeistooshort (Mar 17, 2013)

7:14 am and 8:16 am. First one didn't make a sound and I wondered if he was alive, he just looked around; then I heard a little cry when the doctor cleared out his nose. My mom was there and said that was baby for "fvck you".

He looked at me and smiled and has been happy ever since.

Younger son was a day shy of three weeks early and I was told that they're supposed to do a lung test before 3 three weeks early but it's very invasive. I asked if it was necessary and they said no. 

Son was born screaming at the top of his lungs, so I guess no lung problems 

My kids love this story: when older son was born the doctor and nurse raved about how beautiful he was. I said "I bet you always say that" and the nurse responded with "no, we'll say something else like what a big baby or look at that hair". So I said ok, so when my next one is born if they comment on his hair I'll know he's ugly. Everyone laughed.

Fast forward 2 1/2 years and younger son is born with so much hair (like down his neck and over his ears) that you can't help but notice. He was born needing a haircut.....so everyone starts commenting about the hair. My first thought was "oh geez he's ugly". Of course he wasn't but you can understand how I came to that conclusion....and I was pretty drugged.

He's 12 now and thinks that story is hilarious.

And he still has a ton of hair, he's in his own class in a family full of a ton of hair.


----------



## Luvher4life (Jan 15, 2016)

My first daughter was born at 9:10 PM 2 weeks before her due date, weighing 6lbs. 14oz., and my second daughter was born at 3:15 PM 11 days before her due date, weighing 7lbs. 6oz.


----------

